# Wie erzeuge ich ein Raster über ein Hintergrundbild?



## Ombra (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo.

Ich habe eine grüne Fläche als Hintergrundbild. Ich möchte nun im Bild direkt ein Raster einfügen. So wie es bei ANSICHT > ANZEIGEN > RASTER der Fall ist.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen!
Danke.


----------



## pixelator (4. Dezember 2012)

Hallo 
eine neue Ebene anlegen
eine Rechteckauswahl aufziehen, so wie du dir eine Rastereinheit vorstellst. Mit Shift quadratisch.
Die Auswahl sollte mitten im Bild sein. Am Rand könnten Pixel abgeschnitten werden.
Bearbeiten > Kontur füllen (mittig). Auswahl bestehen lassen und Bearbeiten > Muster festlegen.
Alles auswählen und Fläche mit Muster füllen. Das geht xmal schneller als mit dem magnetischen Raster und Linien zu arbeiten
Gruß Pixelator


----------

